# The GURU: Favorite AAS



## K1 (Feb 15, 2012)

The late Steroid Guru Dan Duchaine once commented that if he was only limited to a single steroid for the rest of his life, it wouldn’t be testosterone, the foundation for most cycles. It wouldn’t be Dianabol, Arnold’s supposed favorite and the oral of Champions. It wouldn’t be any of the steroids we consider to be staples of solid cycles. No, Dan Duchaine opted for a little-known drug known as Anatrofin (Stenbolone) . Oddly, the drug is no longer in major production today, but there are a lot of reasons why it should be, and Duchaine (ahead of his time on most other issues) may have just been onto something. What is Anatrofin, how could it be useful for bodybuilders, and does it have a future? Let’s learn more!

Anatrofin is somewhat similar to the popular steroid Primobolan. It has some minor molecular modifications which move it from the 1-methyl to the 2-methyl group. Anatrofin is also known as Stenbolone, and was available in both oral and injectable format. Injectable is the preferred delivery method. The oral format can be fairly toxic to the liver, and since this drug hasn’t been tested thoroughly, it’s better to err on the side of caution and stick with the injectable version until the full toxicity of the oral version is known. With all steroids, injectable version trumps orals in terms of effectiveness as well as avoiding stress to the liver and kidneys.

As far as side effects, Anatrofin isn’t all that androgenic, so common side effects such as Gynecomastia, bloating, and major water retention aren’t of major concern. It was for this reason that Dan Duchaine was so excited about this drug. When taken via injectable format, the “side effects – to – positive effects ratio” was among the best that Duchaine had ever seen. He had plans to push this steroid as a solid alternative to standard testosterone/Nandrolone usage. Unfortunately, his untimely death ended his dreams for this and many other compounds.

Let’s take a look at the technical aspects of this compound. Anatrofin would be used in doses of 100 mgs, injected three to four times per week. It is active in the body for three days, which would mean over a period of 6 to 8 weeks, one would develop peak levels. Remember that this would mean the user would only be able to use 400 mg per week maximum. This is a far cry from the 1200 or more mg per week that you see many bodybuilders using for testosterone these days. Anatrofin is a more potent drug, as Duchaine freely admitted, and its dosage needs to be strictly limited.

Anatrofin may or may not ever return to the realm of popular and commonly used steroids. All we know is that most of the steroids and other compounds that Dan Duchaine championed eventually worked their way into the mainstream steroid world in a very successful manner, even if it took years to occur. Anatrofin will likely be no different. Awareness of this compound is the first step to demand, which may motivate manufacturers all over the world to begin offering the product once again. It is only then that the world can share in Duchaine’s vision of a bit of Anatrofin in everyone’s weekly cycle!


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 23, 2012)

I used some of that compound many years ago. I can't recall the effects as I was using multple compounds . DD was so far ahead of his time. A great mind.
Anatrofin was available in mex way back then. I had a great hookup through
Duchaines group in mid 80s or so. Many of the compounds I had never heard of til he brought them to light. Thanks for the post.. T


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

Old thread, but I always wondered why Duchaine or Roberts wern't huge? If I had all of that know-how and obvious access to what they did, my butt would be a pin cushion! Then again, I probably wouldn't take them as seriously, because they didn't look like nerds, lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 28, 2012)

GastrocGuy said:


> Old thread, but I always wondered why Duchaine or Roberts wern't huge? If I had all of that know-how and obvious access to what they did, my butt would be a pin cushion! Then again, I probably wouldn't take them as seriously, because they didn't look like nerds, lol



Duchaine had a good amount of muscle mass back in his bodybuilding days. Most did not know of him until he became the "Guru" though


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting, never heard of it. Is it available today? Or just very difficult to obtain? Is it expensive like primo?

Edit: after doing a little research, i guess i have heard of it. Referred to as sten, i never heard the term anatrofin. And although its not cheap, it seems to be less expensive than primo. Interesting.


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very interesting post


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Anatropin was Sten? For real?? I used a bunch of it and it was hit and miss due to the Mexican chemists and amps were 1$. It was kinda dirty . I never knew sten was stenbolone.. Reminded me of test prop.


----------



## incbb (Dec 30, 2012)

good read, lots of excellent compounds dont make the " spot light"


incbb


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 30, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anatropin was Sten? For real?? I used a bunch of it and it was hit and miss due to the Mexican chemists and amps were 1$. It was kinda dirty . I never knew sten was stenbolone.. Reminded me of test prop.



No two totally differnt compounds. Sten is a 3 test blend  cyp. prop, some said a dihydroT some said dhea. I will say this. As bad a rap as sten gets (low mg blah blah) I had that in the best cycle of my life in 
early 90s. Was only test I could get for a moment and I was paying around .50 per amp. Anway Im getting off topic. Sten and anatrofin
2 different compounds entirely. The original amps manufactured by atlantis labs mex were hg pharm and actually quite clean. Never smelled another compound with stens smell very distinctive. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks T I didn't think I lost my mind. Sten did work well and the price was sure right as Bob Barker would say..


----------



## harley009 (Jan 6, 2013)

Loved methylstenbolone and have wanted to try the real thing every since. I have not been able to find the raw acetate or ethanate but base is pretty easy to track down.  Someday...


----------

